# برنامج Erdas Imagine ver 9.3



## احمد شاكر محمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]اخواني الأعزاء، لو سمحتم هل يتوفر لديكم برنامج [/FONT]Erdas Imagine ver 9.3*[FONT=&quot]* مع الكراك الخاص به، مع جزيل الشكر لكم.*[/FONT]​​


----------



## مهندس مكة (12 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا البرنامج مهم في معالجة الصور الجوية

لذا انا معك في هذا الطلب


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم اخي الكريم. نعم ان البرنامج خاص بمعالجة الصور الفضائية والجوية وشكرا جزيلا مقدما لمن يستطيع المعاونة في توفيره مع اطيب التحيات للجميع.


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني الأعزاء، سلام من الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته، لو سمحتم هل تتوفر لديكم نسخة من برنامج Erdas Imagine برقم 9 او 9.1 او 9.2 او 9.3 مع الكراك الخاص به حيث انا في اشد الحاجة له في دراستي، مع خالص شكري وتقديري لكم.
​


----------



## أبوالمعتز (14 نوفمبر 2008)

تفضل أخي لعيونك هذا رابط Erdas Imagine ver 9.2
http://www.cnblogs.com/cosophy/archive/2008/08/05/1261128.html
كراك البرنامج هو نفس النسخه 9.1


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ابو المعتز، حياكم الله وشكرا جزيلا لكم وتسلم عيونك على هديتكم القيمة وهل بالإمكان ان ترفع ملف كراك النسخة 9.1 فهي ليست لدي لأن النسخة 9.1 هي ليست لدي اصلا...وقد ظهر ان الموقع الذي ذكرته صيني وللم اتعرف على طريقة تحميل البرنامج حيث لاتوجد روابط له، لذا ارجو لو سمحت توضيح طريقة تحميل البرنامج مع اطيب تحياتي.


----------



## امير عوض (14 نوفمبر 2008)

اخواني اذا ممكن شرح عن كيفية عمل مشروع على البرنامج اريد عمل مشروع للجامعة ومشكورين


----------



## أبوالمعتز (14 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخواني الأعزاء جميع
أرفق لكم صوره توضح عملية التحميل من رابط الموقع
بالنسبه للكراك لطفا" تفضل الرابط
http://freefilehosting.net/download/4228m
أسالكم الدعاء وربنا يوفقكم جميعا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## امير عوض (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (15 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج


----------



## احمد شاكر محمد (15 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي العزيز ابو المعتز، شكرا جزيلا لكرمكم وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ورزقكم خير الدنيا والآخرة.


----------



## امير عوض (26 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا" أخى الفاضل الكريم ( أبوالمعتز ) على البرنامج*


----------



## نجيب 8000 (2 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله بكم يا أخوتنا علي هذه المجهودات 
نسأل الله العظيم ان تكون في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## نجيب 8000 (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو المعتز 
نرجو توضيح طريقة استختدام الكراك واتمام تنصيب البرنامج وان امكن توضيحكم بالصور.
نرجو وضع ملفات تعليمية لها


----------



## نجيب 8000 (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ ابو المعتز 
نرجو توضيح طريقة استختدام الكراك واتمام تنصيب البرنامج وان امكن توضيحكم بالصور.
نرجو وضع ملفات تعليمية لها البرنامج


----------



## أبوالمعتز (6 أبريل 2009)

أخي نجيب طريقة أستخدام الكراك موضحة بالتفصيل في ملف الكراك أتبعها وأن شاء الله تستوعبها وإذا وقفت عند أي شئ كلمني أشرحها لك. بالنسبة لوضع ملفات تعليميه تفضل هذا الرابط يوجد به الكثير من الشروحات لهذا البرنامج http://www.gisclub.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=4
تحياتي المخلصه وبالتوفيق


----------



## عبدو99 (6 أبريل 2009)

ابو المعتز والله شاكرين ومقدرين لك كل التقدير ولكن يا ريت ترفع لنا الكراك فى اى موقع ثانى غير هذا الموقع لانه محجوب عندنا :81: او يا ريت احد الاخوه الذين استطاعو تحميله اعادة رفعه فى موقع لا يكون محجوب فى المملكة ولكم كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## ROUDS (7 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم
جارى التحميل
لكن للاسف رابط الكرك محجوب فى السعوديه
برجاء رفعه على موقع اخر
وجزاك الله الخير الكثير


----------



## عبدو99 (8 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الى الاخوةالذين طلبو الكراك والمتواجدون بالمملكة تفضلو مشكورين:3:


----------



## ROUDS (8 أبريل 2009)

عبدو99 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الى الاخوةالذين طلبو الكراك والمتواجدون بالمملكة تفضلو مشكورين:3:


----------



## elkady (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكور يا أخى على البرنامج فهذا البرنامج يقوم بعمل تحليل لصور الاقمار الصناعية كما يمكن الرسم عليه بطريقة الفيكتور


----------



## yatimaro (6 يونيو 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششكوووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## alboush (7 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الفاضل شكراً كثيراً على هذا الجهد
لكن يبدو ان رابط الكراك غير متاح لسورية ارجوا رفعه على موقع اخر
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## geomatic (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين الرجاء ارسال رابط الكراك او ارساله على بريدي attachment فقد قمت بتحميل البرنامج دون كراك والرابط الخاص بالكراك ما اعرف كيف اعمله download


----------



## gis972 (20 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

أخواني الكرام ارجو منكم شرح تركيب الكراك بالصور لاني حاولت كثيرا و لكن جميع محاولاتي باءت بالفشلز ودائما تظهر احدى الصورتين المرفقتين 

و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد هاشمي (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم ووكم هو حجم البرنامج


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

​


----------



## hamid8 (29 يناير 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## hanymono (31 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك انت وكل من ساعد على تواجد هذا البرنامج


----------



## islamspeed (18 يوليو 2010)

انا عندى استفسار صغير بس هيه النسخه دى بتشتغل على ويندوز 7 والا لاء 
ولو لاء ايه هيه طيب النسخه اللى بتشغل عليه 
وشكرا جزيلا ليك


----------



## هشام رحمون (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ياأخي الكريم


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (28 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته فضلا اخي الكريم هل يوجد برنامج ايرداس يعمل علي ويندوز 7 و كيف يمكن تحميله عليه و جزاك الله الف خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كبل (29 سبتمبر 2012)

الف شكر​


----------



## askndr (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## حمد العامر (21 نوفمبر 2012)

there are aproplem inthe download page


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير و لكن كيف يتم تحميل البرنامج علي ويندوز 7 و جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## زهير موسى (28 يونيو 2013)

الأخوة الكرام تمكنت من أنزال الكراك و لكن لم أتمكن من أنزال البرنامج نفسه أرجو المساعده مع فائق التحيات لكم


----------



## زهير موسى (13 يوليو 2013)

الاخوة الأعزاء رمضان كريم عليكم جميعا أرجو منكم وضع البرنامج على رابط يسهل التحميل منه و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kareemxxx (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## العقيد ابو العز (19 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد شرح مفصل عن استخدام برنامج Erdas 2013 ارجو المساعدة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

